# which kit



## Smitty37 (Jun 6, 2011)

Due to the seemingly increasing popularity of rhodium kits, I am thinking of adding rhodium to one or more of my kit lines. Maybe you can help me decide which. Or perhaps a new line in Rhodium. You can vote for more than one option

If you select "new line" indicate your suggestion in a response to the thread.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 6, 2011)

You can't go wrong with Cigars ... Rhodium would work nicely with PR blanks, IMO!  

You had great success with the Jr.Gent I, how about the Jr.Gent ballpoint pen? I've wanted to try one of those sometime. :wink:

Just the first two that came to mind.


----------

